# out-of-tank 3d backgrounds



## HappyGrimgore (Dec 4, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with out of tank 3d backgrounds? I was thinking, to save space inside my aquarium I could make a 3d background to mount behind the tank, and give it a sort of 'negative' depth.

I'm having a hard time finding examples of this, is it not too common??


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I haven't seen a 3d one.


----------



## HappyGrimgore (Dec 4, 2015)

I was also thinking of using some type of stained hardwood flooring with a nice grain to use as a background (outside of tank). I thought it may look nice!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm right in the middle of building a 3D background for a customer and have it on hand still since I'm only half way through it so I can help you out with some test pics for you on what your talking about. Normally I do all the BG's I build to be installed right in the tank, but here's what it looks like when put behind the tank like you are talking about. This is one half of the BG I am working on at the moment, I taped it to the back outside of the tank so you can see it...










Put up against the back of the tank works, you do lose a little bit of the actual "3D'ness" (is that a word? lol) probably just because you are looking through two panes of glass plus the light doesn't sit directly over the BG when outside the tank, so you lose some of the depth of it. But not too bad, I'd say it still looks decent.

A drawback to it though is the. This is a pic I snapped from the side. Because of the angle and reflection all tanks have off the back glass when viewed from the side of the tank, the whole BG is not visible when looking through the side of the tank. Not an issue with an in wall tank, but something to consider if it's on a stand and viewable from the sides in your home.










Hope that helps ya out some.

Steve


----------



## HappyGrimgore (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for doing that Steve, I appreciate it!

your second point, about not being visible from the sides, is definitely a drawback, but I think I could live with it. What I'm thinking of will likely have 2-3 layers to play with (most likely at least 4 inches thick, sort of a cave effect. If its thick enough, I may also be able to add some lighting into the background itself to help it shine through. Alternatively, I could also direct some light from my DIY LED's (in the works) directly to the back of the tank to help illuminate the background.

I'm doing a 90gal tank, 48x18x24 - bought it used and its sitting in the basement just waiting to be cleaned up and started on! so I'm in the giddy ideas stage right now, so many possibilities! 
I've just recently added some lighting diffuser to the top as a diy lid, and have made a 'cage' of sorts on one of the panels for a possible aquaponics project.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice example Steve, I think that should answer the OP's question.

Something else to consider is a fish constantly trying to 'enter' the rocks through the glass. I don't know if it would happen but it might confuse them if startled and looking for a hiding spot.


----------



## HappyGrimgore (Dec 4, 2015)

It will be interesting to try I suppose!

I like 3D backgrounds, but I really don't like having to take up so much space in my tank. I considered doing a "real rock"
background as well, but I would be terrified of a rock coming lose and cracking the tank.

too many options, I guess I will just have to try one and go from there!


----------

